# hacer microfono para pc.?



## neutron (Ago 13, 2006)

hola, quiero saber si se puede conectar un microfono, uniendolo con un cable usb, a la pc...
explicado mas detalladamente, yo tengo un microfono que solo tiente dos cables... y tengo un cable con terminal usb... y los quiero unir para porder conectarlos a la pc...¿se puede?¿nececita algun circuito adicional?
nececitaria una respuesta... gracias

si no se entendio, diganme que trato de explicarlo mejor..


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2006)

Lo que tu dices nunca lo habia oido pero se puede conectar po USB si se tiene una tarjeta de sonido externa.

microfono=>Tarjeta de sonido=cable USB==>Computadora


Saludos Dano


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 14, 2006)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tu dices nunca lo habia oido pero se puede conectar po USB si se tiene una tarjeta de sonido externa.
> 
> microfono=>Tarjeta de sonido=cable USB==>Computadora
> 
> ...



Hola, yo creo que si se ocupa circuito, pues el USB nos e con que voltajes trabaja pero no son analógicos y el mic si genera tensiones analógicas.

Habría qu ebuscar en el google un rato , pero así directo no se va a poder, además ocuparemos drivers para el mic.

Saludos


----------



## neutron (Ago 17, 2006)

solo tengo los elementos de la foto... ¿se puede hacer lo que quiero o nececito algun circuito adicional?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 17, 2006)

neutron dijo:
			
		

> solo tengo los elementos de la foto... ¿se puede hacer lo que quiero o nececito algun circuito adicional?



Solo con lo de la foto no se puede .

Trate de buscar en el google y el primer resultado es su propio tema .

Yo aún no s etrabajar con el USB, así que no le puedo sugerir mucho :9

Pero esperemos que algún experto en ese puerto pueda hecharnos una mano 

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ago 17, 2006)

Lo ke keires ahcer note va  funcionar para eso tienes la tarjeta de sonidod e tu PC con su entrada de microfono propia, ke te dire ek si exsiten microfonos con entrada USB pero esos son o de marca o especiales para la compu como puede ser ke algun provedor de computacion lo tenga, yo vi uno en uan revista de musica y era de al marca shure pero pues ese te va costar una buena lana.


----------



## Fierros (Ago 17, 2006)

una pregunta. algo como para hacer una placa de sonido por usb????  que no sea la de pablin por favor


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

si tu problema es que no tienes tarjeta de sonido buscate una mejor que intentar fabricarla pues te vas a partir la cabeza e incluso dañar el pc con alguna que otra prueba, hay tarjetas muy bien de precio y si lo que quieres es una tarjeta por usb, mira el precio de la extigy que es de la casa creative soundblaster, supongo que sera cara, y es buena, mi colega toca musica con grupos famosos, y para hacer las maquetas la graban a traves de ella y que yo sepa no le ha dado mal resultado.
espero serte de ayuda,


----------



## Fierros (Ago 18, 2006)

mira vos eso.. no la sabia.. pero yo si tengo placa de sonido.. pero apoyo la emocion de neutron... y me encantaria.. bue nos encantaria armarnos una "placa de sonido" hay uno por puerto paralelo.. en pablin.. pero no se :S


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola Fierros,

Va a ser imposible crear una tarjeta de adquisición de sonido con los componentes que muestras en la foto.

Podrías sin embargo comprar algunos componentes más y empezar ala.   Lo principal sería alguna especie de Codec de Audio o un convertidor de Analogo a Digital.    

Si solo ocupas una señal del microfono, puede ser más fácil utilizar un Convertidor analogo digital, luego hacer los arreglos de las señales para que la computadora lo pueda leer.

Si ocupas una señal estereo (dos canales) o más, será lo mas fácil que consigas un codificador de audio.  Yo estoy trabajando con uno que te puede servir, es el UDA1345 de phillips.   El detalle es que todavía no termino los drivers para que lo pueda leer un microprocesador.   Estoy trabajando en éso.

De todas formas te paso la liga por si te interesa:
http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=6

Cualquier duda avisanos para ayudarte a lograr lo que quieres hacer...

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## neutron (Ago 20, 2006)

yo lo que quiero hacer es algo parecido a lo que esta en la siguiente foto... y lugo conectarlo a la pc que ya tiene placa de sonido... (creo)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 20, 2006)

neutron dijo:
			
		

> yo lo que quiero hacer es algo parecido a lo que esta en la siguiente foto... y lugo conectarlo a la pc que ya tiene placa de sonido... (creo)



Como te comentaban en los mensajes anteriores, el microfono lo puedes conectar de una manera muy simple a la tarjeta de sonido con un dispositivo como el que tienes en la foto, en el que el microfono electrect esta directamente conectado a un jack monofonico. 

Pero no lo puedes conectar directamente a un puerto usb porque son señales totalmente diferentes e incompatibles, estamos hablando de una señal de audio continua de tipo analogico y una señal discreta del tipo digital.

Y por favor usa el sentido comun, creo que el tema a quedado muy claro.

Saludos.


----------



## neutron (Ago 21, 2006)

tenes razon, pero mi primera duda fue el tema del cable usb. y luego encontre el jack monofonico que en la pc hay un agujerito para enchufar ese jack.... ¿se entiende?

mi duda ahora es acerca de ese jack... ¿se puede conectar directamente a la entrada de la pc?

yo lo probe en un inicomponente y no se oye nada... queda todo mudo..

ya se que el usb y el jack no son compatibles...


----------



## Dano (Ago 21, 2006)

lo que sucede es que cuando lo conectaste al microcomponente lo conectaste en la salida de auriculres entonces los parlantes se desconectaron


----------



## KRISNA (May 28, 2009)

yo arme mi microfono sustituyendo las bocinas de unos audifonos por microfonos de celulares que no uso
use 2 microfonos r y l  si lo kieren hacer asi solo hay que tener cuidado con la configuracion de los microfonos tienen polaridad
solo lo conecto ala entrada de 3.5mm de la pc (mic in)  
asi de sencillo


----------



## 1986c (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Scooter (Nov 12, 2010)

1986c: Muy bonito.... ¿Y el USB?


Hay un perfil de audio en el USB, pero como todo, no será fácil de inplementar si no nos dan un integrado que lo lleve hecho.


----------

